# Selfish mission strategies done in local churches



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2008)

Top Selfish Missions "Strategies" of Local Churches | ...... Propempo International ......


----------



## Leslie (Dec 24, 2008)

This is excellent. It expresses much of my frustrations with missions in Ethiopia and also what I see stateside. Case in point: the tribal group with which we work are natural linguists and natural evangelists. While the church is generally corrupt, there are shining exceptions--notable saints who have a passion for God and the gospel. They trek through the most remote areas, suffer beatings and deprivations, and that with joy, because of their love for God. There is little to no support for building up the church, for Biblical education because the group has already been evangelized. However, there's no cultural Westerner on the face of the earth who could go anywhere that these people go and do anything like what they do. The flip side is that there are scores of bystanders who are ready and willing to take evangelist's salaries while sitting on their backsides doing nothing. Intelligent support together with accountability is extremely difficult.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2008)

I know of one group that only supports indigenous missions (without boots on the ground to keep contact) and they helped contribute to a recent Indian scam. 

One group of Indian church troublemakers broke away from an evangelical Indian church, then bought a banner that says they are a new church, and then begin receiving Western funds in support of this :new church plant."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2008)

ugh...human nature in all it's glory...


----------

